
Intro to statistical data analysis in Python – frequentist and Bayesian methods - sebg
http://ipython-books.github.io/featured-07/
======
icki
I also recommend Probabilistic Programming & Bayesian Methods for Hackers
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/minrk/Probabilistic-
Progr...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/minrk/Probabilistic-Programming-
and-Bayesian-Methods-for-Hackers/blob/master/Prologue/Prologue.ipynb)

~~~
misiti3780
agreed - i think this is the best applied bayesian book on web - in python
anyways

------
niels_olson
Most helpful thing I ever learned about Bayesian statistics came from Kant:
all of a sudden the "prior" and "posterior" were easy to remember. In his
introduction, he discusses the origin of synthetic knowledge, and sets about
distinguishing between _a priori_ and _a posteriori_ knowldge: that which one
had before, and that which one has after. Of course we all know about "a
priori" but I had never associated "a posteriori" with the same line of
thinking.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_priori_and_a_posteriori](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_priori_and_a_posteriori)

------
syedahmed
Sweet! Bookmarked. Thanks for sharing. I'm just getting started with Python
and this will indeed serve as a great resource once I start delving in Data
Science stuff.

~~~
sebg
If/when you start delving into Data Science stuff, you should check out Data
Science Weekly [http://datascienceweekly.org/](http://datascienceweekly.org/)
(I'm co-editor) which is a free newsletter of data science articles, blog
posts, job postings, resources, and interviews with data scientists.

~~~
cblock811
Data Science Weekly is great. Definitely worth looking into for anyone
interested in data science.

------
sebastianavina
I love how every day there is a new post about R and statistical data
analysis. It's really a hot topic. I hope somebody could upload a course using
measure theory for the ones like me interested more in the abstract
probability concepts.

~~~
grayclhn
1) "R _or_ statistical data analysis", since this is most definitely python.

2) enjoy:
[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-466-mathematical-s...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-466-mathematical-
statistics-spring-2003/lecture-notes/)

------
JHonaker
I use R for my statistical programming mostly, but I use Python for a lot of
other things. It's nice to have this as a reference when I don't feel like
moving back to R.

------
abhishekkr541
Awesome to have this page. I was wondering about this only few days back, if I
could find a website where I could learn Statistical Data Analysis in Python.
:)

~~~
TallGuyShort
For those interested in this topic, I just finished and highly recommend
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920023784.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920023784.do).
It covers IPython, NumPy, Pandas and matplotlib. It doesn't cover algorithms
and analysis so much, but it's great for learning the tools if you already
know the statistics.

------
kylebgorman
Consider using good Python style (like consistent use of whitespace) when
trying to teach people to use Python (in any fashion).

~~~
if_by_whisky
semicolons oh my goodness

------
blumkvist
Are there similar resources for social sciences, preferably marketing/micro-
econ.? And also preferably in R.

